# Fischerprüfung 2005



## eiksor (26. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch zurzeit dabei is die Fischerprüfung in Bayern zu machen.
Also ich bin gerade dabei und ich wollte mal fragen wieviel ihr schon gelernt habt und wie ? mit dem Prüfungsfragenheft oder ein Programm ?
Ich lerne mit einem Programm welches mir einer aus der Fischerprüfung geschenkt hat. Wer es braucht soll mir eine pm schicken


----------



## Lechfischer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Hi, ich bin 14,lern auch grad für die Fischerprüfung.In 7 Tagen ist es endlich so weit!Ich lerne mit Hilfe des Prüfungsfragenheftes,aber eigentlich muss ich nicht mehr viel lernen(8Jahre langes Schwarzanglertum).


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Ich habe meine Prüfung mit Hilfe des "Rehbronn" gemacht.. ein absolut geniales Buch... auch für "nachher" immer gut zu gebrauchen 

Ich wünsch euch zwei auf jeden Fall viel Glück... Samstag ist´s soweit oder ?  

Lernt nochmal gscheit dann klappts schon #6


----------



## Augustiner (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Hi!
Ich bin auch 14 und mache auch zur Zeit die Fischerprüfung in Bayern!Ich muss eigentlich nicht mehr viel lernen!

Augustiner


----------



## Lechfischer (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Macht einer von euch die Prüfung in Landsberg?Da mach ich sie nämlich.


----------



## eiksor (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Ein Kollege hat die Fragen aus dem Fragenkatalog eingescanned und in einem Programm zusammen gefasst. Ich lerne nur damit, weils viel schneller geht. Wenn ihr mal ne Frage falsch habt kommt sie am Schluss nochmal


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Ich wünsche alle Prüflingen viel Glück.


----------



## Lechfischer (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Danke für das Programm!Ist echt super!Echt zu empfehlen!Wenn ihr die Prüfung machen wollt,holt euch das Programm!!!!!!!!


----------



## junior (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Von mir auch viel Glück für Euch !!!!


----------



## Augustiner (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

@ eiksor

Könntest du mir das Programm auch geben, dann könnte ich vielleicht noch etwas dazu lernen!

Augustiner


----------



## kothi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Jo, hab auch am 05.03 Prüfung, mach sie in Pfarrkirchen, gelernt hab ich eher weniger.

Viel Glück wünsch ich Euch und natürlich auch mir 

Servus


----------



## bodenseepeter (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

@alle:
Viel Erfolg! Habe zwar nur die "einfache" Prüfung in BdW gemacht und musste nich die bayerischen Reinheitsgebote erfüllen, aufregend war´s trotzdem.
@Kothi:
Dann setz Dich jetzt mal langsam hin. Peinlich, wenn man mehr Fehler macht, als zukünftige Angelkollegen, die nicht mal die Sprache verstehen, in der hier Angelgesetze und Prüfungsfragen formuliert werden ;-)
ToiToiToi
Peter


----------



## Lechfischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

So Mädels,in 3 Tagen hamma Prüfung!!!!!
Lernen net vergessen!!!!!


----------



## Augustiner (2. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

ja noch 3 Tage dann ist die lernerei endlich vorbei
dann gehts ab zum fischen


----------



## Lechfischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Des dauert 4 Wochen,bis wir wissen,ob wir bestanden haben.Voll gammlig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Stimmt noch 3 Tage büffeln!

.... du weist doch sofort, ob du bestanden hast. An der Türe hängen die richtigen Antworten aus - also alles schön aufnotieren und nach der Prüfung gleich checken!


----------



## junior (2. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Wer noch original Prüfungen mit Auswertung lösen will www.fischerpruefung.de !
Ganz gutes Training.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

.... zum Üben nur zu empfehlen.

Ich habe vom Hantke das WINFISH mit den 1200 Prüfungsfragen, echt super zum Lernen!


----------



## junior (2. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

der macht das echt gut. Bei meiner Prüfung wußte ich noch nicht mal wie man Computer schreibt. Heute würde ich mich nur mit einem PC Lernprogramm vorbereiten.


----------



## EgoZocker (4. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Für mich ist es morgen auch so weit!
Ich hab jetzt schon Bammel #t #t 
Na ja, schauen wir mal wie's läuft!


----------



## Jugendfischer (4. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Wünsche allen Boardern, die Morgen die Fischerprüfung schreiben wie ich, viel viel Glück#6!!!!
Des schafft ihr scho:m!!!!

Und wünsche euch, wenn ihr die Fischerprüfung bestanden habt, viele dicke und große Fische!!!!

Petri

Chris|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Tach  #h 

Jungs und Mädels - ich drück Euch ganz fest die Daumen  #6 

Ihr schafft das schon  :m 


Viele Glück !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Sie sind schon nervös :q :q 

Ich wünsche allen Prüflingen viel Erfolg


----------



## Jugendfischer (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Hi Leute,

habe soeben meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt. Die war ja dermasen billig, so einfach hätt ich dir mir nich vorgestellt.

Petri

Chris


----------



## Ghanja (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Des dauert 4 Wochen,bis wir wissen,ob wir bestanden haben.Voll gammlig!!!!!!!!!


Warum denn? Du kannst doch den jeweiligen Durchschlag des Prüfungsbogens mitnehmen - dort einfach ein Häkchen bei deiner Antwort und später mit der Lösung vergleichen. 
Hm, nun is es evtl. eh zu spät, da viele wohl gerade am Tisch schwitzen (ein Kumpel mit eingeschlossen)  |supergri

Update: bitte ignorieren - hab im morgentlichen Nebel übersehen, dass der Thread noch weiter geht.


----------



## kothi (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

So bin auch wieder von der Prüfung zurück, hab 5 Fehler gemacht, aber egal Hauptsache durchgekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Servus


----------



## eiksor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

ich auch hatte 3 )


----------



## Ghanja (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Kumpel hat vorhin angerufen - is mit 6 Fehlern durchgekommen  :m


----------



## Franz_16 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Glückwunsch eiksor ! 

Jetzt geht´s erst richtig los


----------



## Augustiner (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Ich habs auch bestanden, 1 Fehlee (Frage26), bin bester vom ganzen Kurs! JUhu!!!!


----------



## Lechfischer (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Gell!Des war die einfachste aller Zeiten!Ich hab 0 Fehler!Absolutes Grundwissen!


----------



## Lechfischer (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Na,mädels?Hamma wohl alle bestanden,oda??:m :m :m Oder hat jemand net bestanden?:c :c Aus meinem Kurs ham alle bestanden!!!!!!!!|supergri  |supergri   Glückwunsch und Petri heil an alle,die bestanden haben!!!!!!!!#h #h #h


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf :q  :q  :q


----------



## eiksor (5. März 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

jepp franzl,
jetzt gehts erst richtig los  habe schon deftig eingekauft


----------



## Jugendfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Hi Leute|wavey:,

wollte Fragen, ob ihr schon eure Urkunde für die bestandene Fischerprüfung bekommen habt???|kopfkrat

Grüße und Petri

Chris#6


----------



## Ronen (1. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Bei uns konnte man den Hauptbogen der Prüfung mitnehmen. 

Ich habe damals einfach immer 2 Kreuze gemacht. Einen für die Behörde...und einen für mich. Somit wusste ich 10min nach der Prüfung, dass ich meine Prüfung bestanden habe 

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Nein,die Urkunde haben ma noch net.


----------



## Jugendfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: Fischerprüfung 2005*

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Gruß
CHris


----------

